# Rebuilding my air compressor



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, so I started a new thread here in the tech section about rebuilding my "Free" air compressor I got from work.

I say "Free" because even though I didn't have to pay for the basic using, I'll still have to pay to fix it into workable shape.

This is the thread to follow along what I do, give me advice, where I beg for help, and hopefully provide some help via this thread to others who may find themselves in the same situation.

So this is what I was given:









Nice huh? Me likey. but there are still things to do to it. My time is limited with odd jobs, my work, the twins and 3 other kids plus wife, so I'll be moving pretty slowly on this.

I have a Coleman Powermate 27-Gallon (Direct Drive) Air Compressor.

I don't have to add any oil to it (self contained) , so it may be louder than an oiled one...but I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth!

Here's what I did a courtesy look at today:

It looks like the pressure switch is gone as Moon Dog suggested.









The wires are pulled from something. One end is from the cord coming out of the compressor, the other end is from the loose cord. I'm guessing these would go into the pressure switch? I'm not sure yet, though...









I did find the filter cap today though. It was on top of my compressor. 









I popped it open and pulled out a little furniture flexible foam piece. I rinsed it out until no more dirt came out and placed it back in. I may replace it altogether with furniture foam, however I'm not sure if there's a density difference or a melting point difference yet. Besides, the foam is still in pretty good shape, so I just placed it back in and popped the cap back down.

I have yet to drain it...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Before you spend too much you might want to verify that the motor & compressor are OK. I hesitate to recommend this, but you _could_ wire the motor wires directly to the cord (match the colors and wrap each connection _thoroughly_ with electrical tape) and plug it in to make sure it runs. The pressure switches all work pretty much the same so you probably don't need to find the exact replacement, although it might be easier if you did. From the looks of things, the previous owner "modified" a few things, so the original parts may not fit too easily either.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Right now with out the pressure switch in place the compressor will just send air out of the unconnected tube so tie a towel over it and wear safety glasses. Also can you get a good picture of the label on the motor to post? Also get a shoot of the gauges on top. It looks like there is no pressure regulator just gauges.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll try to get a chance to take some pics of mine tomorrow night.

My family and I are headed out of town this weekend and we're 
scrambling to get ready to go. Might be next week before I can
post the pics, but I will try my best.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice find, SI...I am officially jealous, yet exited for you. I'm sure you will get it going in no time!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

This might be of some help.

http://www.arkansas-ope.com/ColemanAirCompParts.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, no pics today. I'll try to get some up tomorrow.

Doc, eat your heart out! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Caretaker- here's the pic you were talking about:










Here's the bottom valve. I tried to turn it today with pliers, but it just shaved some brass off, so I'll get the ol' wrench or crescent wrench out.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sickie,

I had a big long post typed up but it didn't go through and I lost it.

I have to head out of town this weekend, but I'll try to get it retyped before I leave.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Managed to get the drain plug off. It wouldn't drain. Then I inserted a rod inside to move/expel some back sludge. Lots of brown water. I'm thinking of undoing the huge nut/plug on the outside side and hosing some water in there to really give it a good rinse. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably not, but park it in the sun to warm it and dry it. also a light spray of wd40 afterward wouldn't hurt.

As to the top shot it looks like it is only set up with a pressure reduce system not a pressure regulator. With a pressure reducer the pressure is reduced only when it is being used but pressure can build when not in use. You will need to get a pressure regulator and a water seperator.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do I need to measure between the pipes to find a regulator that will fit properly?

Where does the water seperater go?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I would remove the "T" with the pressure gauges and replace with a steel "T". the plumbing would be as follows from the compressor to the pressure switch to one side of the "T", the stalk of the "T" would go to the tank, the other side of the "T" would be the water separator and then the pressure regulator then a quick connect.

The water seperator remove water from the compressed air so it doesn't go down the line to the tools or props. Also I would not put a inline oilier at the tank if you need one do it on the business end at the tool/prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you think the threads with teflon for the steel T would be air proof, or should I use solder?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wait...where would you put the pressure guages then?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Teflon would be fine. It's been my experience that most pressure switches don't act as a pass through - they generally only have an input. You should also probably keep the pop off valve intact (the brass thing on the right side with the little ring hanging off it.) Are the threads stripped on the center outlet of the existing manifold? If not, I'd plug it, then uncap the top opening & use it for the pressure switch.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll get some pics of mine posted tonight, hopefully that will clear a few things up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm slowly able to look at this throughout the week and your advice helps tremendously!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I try to take pics of mine also


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, a picture is worth a 1K words... here's 3K.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm...looking at that, I wonder if I should just replace from the pipe coming from the tank UP as a whole shot?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Or add the missing parts... doesn't have to be the exact parts.

I can check the amp rating on the power switch box and you could
wire in a switch in a small project box.

The other items are a piece of cake.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, there is a pressure shut off inside that blackbox as well.
It's set to turn on/off as needed due to pressure in the tank.

Without it, the compressor would never know when to turn off and could cause the tank 
to explode... that wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.mcmastercarr.com/#catalog/115/567/=2d5x7r Has a pressure switch that I think would suit your needs,P/N 4154k616. You could use a short pipe nipple coming out of the tank, on top of that put a cross, mount the relief valve, pressure switch , and filter, and regulator to the cross. The small tube that is coming from the tank would have to be plugged as I believe that is what operated the original switch.Hope this helps. If you would like I might be able to draw this out for you .


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A picture speaks many words. A drawing would be great!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll try to get one to you tonight, gotta go to work shortly.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a little time so I went ahead and drew this out. Hope it helps. It looks like you may have to right click and click on open to get a view you can read. Not real good at posting attachments yet LOL!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

*air compressor*

Here is my compressor on the left is the pressure and on off switch, then the pressure release valve and tank pressure gauge, then the water separator and finally the pressure regulator


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

... this has disaster written all over it...


----------

